# 1999 gmc 1500 or 1998 gmc 3500



## 1999 GMC 1500 (Oct 12, 2009)

alright guys i need everyones opinion right now ive got my 1999 gmc sierra 1500 ext cab short bed with a 7 1/2 ft fisher plow. but my uncle has a 1998 gmc sierra 3500 srw reg cab 8ft bed with a brand new fisher 8ft plow and its getting a brand new 350 theres only 70k on the tranny and he wants to sell it to me and i really want it but my dad gave me that 1500, so it would go to my sister and i would pay roughly 8k for the 3500. whats your opinion do i keep the 1500 or buy the 3500?wesport:yow!:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

What do you intend to do with the truck? Do you need a gas guzzling one ton?

Do you have the 8 grand?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'd take the 1 ton but you might not use your 1/2ton as hard as I do. And the 1ton shouldn't get much worse fuel milage then the 1/2ton. I see about 10mpg out of my 98 right now.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark13;1009003 said:


> I'd take the 1 ton but you might not use your 1/2ton as hard as I do. And the 1ton shouldn't get much worse fuel milage then the 1/2ton. I see about 10mpg out of my 98 right now.


Are you only getting 10 when just driving around, no plow?


----------



## 1999 GMC 1500 (Oct 12, 2009)

i would be doing plowing and mowing and going to school with that truck


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Well, the 98 is twice the work truck. But it's going to use more fuel, and repairs will be more expensive. Very nice platform for a plow truck, probably the best of that generation.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

2COR517;1009020 said:


> Are you only getting 10 when just driving around, no plow?


I can get 12 if I'm easy on it, 10 right now is about normal. Best I've gotten is 17mpg on the hwy. With my plow I see about 7-8mpg.

Truck is about 6200lbs 3/4 of the year. In the winter it's about 6800lbs w/balast and then around 7500lbs with the plow on up to about 8600lbs if I'm loaded up to go salt. And a lightbar and plow mount not helping the aerodynamics, and 285 tires vs the 245s it was stock with. And 3.73 gears so it has to work a little to get up to speed.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Mark, that still sounds really low for a 1/2 ton. I get the same with my 2500 which is 6000 lbs empty, and spends most of its time loaded up. It has either 3.73 or 4.10's, not sure. 

And to the OP x2....do you have the 8 grand? Your current truck will work with a plow for a lot less than that, but if you intent to throw a v box spreader on there or do any heavy hauling, or towing more than 6k or so, it might be worth the upgrade.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

jb1390;1009511 said:


> Mark, that still sounds really low for a 1/2 ton. I get the same with my 2500 which is 6000 lbs empty, and spends most of its time loaded up. It has either 3.73 or 4.10's, not sure.


My truck would probably get much better if it wasn't so heavy and had 245 tires on it vs the 285s it has right now. My truck has to work a little to get up to 60mph, when the plow is on and I've got a trailer it takes it a while to get up to 60mph but holds it ok once I'm there as long as I keep it in 3rd.

Your truck should have 4.10s since you have the 4l80e.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark13;1009959 said:


> My truck would probably get much better if it wasn't so heavy and had 245 tires on it vs the 285s it has right now. My truck has to work a little to get up to 60mph, when the plow is on and I've got a trailer it takes it a while to get up to 60mph but holds it ok once I'm there as long as I keep it in 3rd.
> 
> *
> Goes to show that a half ton isn't always cheaper to run. My K2500 w/ 4.10 gears would probably do better on fuel with that load.*
> ...


4L80e doesn't automatically mean 4.10 gears. My ECLB SLT has 4.10 gears. My friend has a RCLB SL with 3.73 gears. Both trucks have 350 engines, 4L80e trans.

We both run stock tires. He can get 16 or better around town. I can squeeze 15 on the highway.


----------



## plowking15 (Jan 16, 2010)

How many miles oh your truck? Your uncle's truck has new plow and a new motor,deal doesn't sound to shabby. How hard do you plan on working it? I always buy HD's or 3500 trucks. Regular cabs are recommended over extended cabs . Used to be some plow dealers[fisher] didn't want to put plows on extended or crew cabs. Warranty could be voided. plowking


----------



## 1999 GMC 1500 (Oct 12, 2009)

hey guys thanks for your opinions but once they truck was done they realized it needed new transmission and transfercases so i dont want to buy a truck that had all those problems but... what should i do to bef up my 1500


----------



## 1999 GMC 1500 (Oct 12, 2009)

woops i ment beef*


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Have some gussets welded on the UCA brackets. Do a search, there are several threads.
Install Timbrens.
Top quality shocks - Bilstein are very popular.
When you do any front end work, use only top quality parts. Moog, Napa Premium, etc
Big transmission cooler, transmission temp gauge, service transmission EVERY year
Synthetic fluids in transmission, transfer case, axles.

Go easy on it, watch your trans temps.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

And throw a set of air bags in the back if you want to carry a bunch of weight. One of the best upgrades ever done to my truck IMO


----------

